# Replaced Fuel Injectors from black to blue



## stang101 (Aug 27, 2005)

#3 Fuel injector was dead, so I replaced all six fuel injectors (black dot) with remanufactured (blue dot) injectors. Also replaced the plugs and wires. All six cyclinders are now firing but it is running rough. Seems like it is running rich. Is there some adjustment necessary when changing from black to blue. The parts store said the blue dot replaced the black dot. 1990 Pathfinder 4WD 3.0L 230K. Any suggestions? :waving:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

Injectors don't replace each other black for black blue for blue. I think there full of it


----------



## stang101 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Please clarify*

So are you saying that there should be no difference in the performance switching to the blue dot. If that is true, I need to find another source of my problem. The diagnostic is telling me that the ECCS sytem is functioning (code 55) but my fuel air mixture (mode 2) is out of specification.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

No what I'm saying is that is the sorce of you rich mixture.


----------

